# So, what else do you do for fun. . .



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

We all know we’re here about our favorite plant and how to do all things with them but I was curious about what else folks do for amusement. Other than gardening I build audio gear, listen to it and drink beer. For my day job I run an IT shop for a govt. agency.  
I built this for one of my step sons this winter. It’s a pre-amp with headphone amp and a phono pre as well. 









Love to listen to records, remember them? They’re having a huge comeback lately. Pretty cool. 








Let’s see what you do!!


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Play on this site.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

Drain beer mugs twice a week, smoke dope, watch the idiot box, and mow. Also collect off the wall stupid shit. Latest has been coffin crucifixes. 

Oh, and pet the new kitten and watch and feed outdoor and indoor critters.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

BillyK said:


> We all know we’re here about our favorite plant and how to do all things with them but I was curious about what else folks do for amusement. Other than gardening I build audio gear, listen to it and drink beer. For my day job I run an IT shop for a govt. agency.
> I built this for one of my step sons this winter. It’s a pre-amp with headphone amp and a phono pre as well.
> View attachment 299801
> View attachment 299802
> ...


The same thing. I frequent Diyaudio.com and have built most of the Pass amps, preamps and phono preamp s. Just finished a new preamp, and putting finishing touches on new preamp.

My other thing is guns. Handguns and long guns.  I reload various calibers and build AR15 rifles.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

Looks like an AR table? I have what's left of one, only the wood case and metal top plate are original. The rest had full house Merrill modifications, weight, perimeter ring,  tone arm and moving coil.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

Is that internal shot of a Waynes 2018 BA line stage? I think I recognize that circuit board.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

I use to build computers for a HOBBY. First one i built was in 1998. It was a Pentium 933 that i overclocked to 1050.   It was a fking dinosaur in today's processor speeds.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

I have at least 4 systems running at any given time in various rooms.

Basement is a 70 watt tube amp I built with 600 volt rails, driving AltecVoice of the theatre A7 speakers for old school.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

We like listening to records too. I also play my ukulele a bit, garden a lot veggies, flowers and weed, both flowers and weed new to me, play with my dog BB and crazy cats. Also spend a little time on MP when taking my smoke breaks.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We like listening to records too. I also play my ukulele a bit, garden a lot veggies, flowers and weed, both flowers and weed new to me, play with my dog BB and crazy cats. Also spend a little time on MP when taking my smoke breaks.
> View attachment 299806
> View attachment 299807


Can you do a youtube of you playing the Uku


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Come on


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can you do a youtube of you playing the Uku


You don’t want to see that trust me


----------



## Patwi (Jun 10, 2022)

Playing with and feeding sirloin scraps to my neighbor's 2 pitties, don't really like the breed but you gotta love your neighbors, feeding birds and yelling at tree rats,  roses and tropicals have always been a passion, ... past 20 years helping out sick and terminal loved ones and it seems ms patwi didn't listen 44 years ago when I said I'd be the 1st to leave .. we'll see


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Judging by your chin hairs you aint over 30,,,, youngster. ive got more hair on my balls then that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

I’ve just started a new hobby , flint knapping and can’t wait to get started

i also like treasure hunting with my Garrett metal detector and panning for gold


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

I love my garden and plants.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The same thing. I frequent Diyaudio.com and have built most of the Pass amps, preamps and phono preamp s. Just finished a new preamp, and putting finishing touches on new preamp.
> 
> My other thing is guns. Handguns and long guns.  I reload various calibers and build AR15 rifles.
> 
> Bubba


Wowsers!
Me too, same nick there as here Billyk. I have #108 of the V-Fets. Yes that's Wayne's board, good eye. Glass Audio PS board, cheep relay volume and switching relays modded for reliability and function. Yep, systems everywhere as well. Use Roon and raspberry pi endpoints. The TT is a Project Debut Carbon ES


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We like listening to records too. I also play my ukulele a bit, garden a lot veggies, flowers and weed, both flowers and weed new to me, play with my dog BB and crazy cats. Also spend a little time on MP when taking my smoke breaks.
> View attachment 299806
> View attachment 299807


Yow! Nice collection!! Sad to report I lost most of mine to a flooded basement, a real crime. I had maybe two thirds of what you show.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

I like to cook, bake and paint rocks too for the kids in the neighborhood to trade. Love seeing them at my rock garden picking a new rock and leaving one.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I like to cook, bake and paint rocks too for the kids in the neighborhood to trade. Love seeing them at my rock garden picking a new rock and leaving one.
> View attachment 299823


Now that's awesome.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

Here’s a Korg B1 with a Salas design selector / volume. Love this thing. It’s in the living room setup for casual listening. For those interested the object a the top center of the green circuit board is a low voltage vacuum tube recently designed and build by musical instrument company Korg. It's a genuine triode! That's what makes this design cool. Beside how it sounds to me I mean.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

this is the best part


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

^^^Grandbabies?


----------



## Flower (Jun 10, 2022)

I have a long list of past and present hobbies. Lately it’s been gardening and playing with grand babies. 
I also play guitar, and have been in several bands over the years. 
Still hunt and fish quite a bit. I am hoping to make it to Colorado in the next couple years or so and get in another elk hunt before I get too old. 
I have owned and trained horses in the past. 
I built my own house. 
Dig ginseng about every fall for extra money. 
Big into traditional archery. 
The list goes on.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> I have a long list of past and present hobbies. Lately it’s been gardening and playing with grand babies.
> I also play guitar, and have been in several bands over the years.
> Still hunt and fish quite a bit. I am hoping to make it to Colorado in the next couple years or so and get in another elk hunt before I get too old.
> I have owned and trained horses in the past.
> ...


Wow, that's awesome.
If it's mechanical or some type of system I'm always interested. Did a lot of car work when I was a kid. You could do things, rebuild a carburetor, set the points, rebuild the block. . . You know car stuff. Photography for good bit too.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ve just started a new hobby , flint knapping and can’t wait to get started
> 
> i also like treasure hunting with my Garrett metal detector and panning for gold


I would like to try panning, but none to do in Midwest.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Here’s a Korg B1 with a Salas design selector / volume. Love this thing. It’s in the living room setup for casual listening. For those interested the object a the top center of the green circuit board is a low voltage vacuum tube recently designed and build by musical instrument company Korg. It's a genuine triode! That's what makes this design cool. Beside how it sounds to me I mean.
> View attachment 299824
> View attachment 299826


I use those I select kits in all my pres. Just built Salas DCG3 pre and his ultra phono preamp. The phono pre amp is the bomb. Also have Pass Pearl 2. Didn't know any one else here did the diyaudio forum. Over there I am Russellc. They already have a Bubba...

Other Pass Class A power amps include F5, F6, M2, BA3, Sissy sit, and others I'm forgetting.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my garden and plants.


I was about to say the same thing.  Between growing all year long, (indoors and out) maintenance on the place and hanging here I am happy.  My wants needs and desires have changed since I was a younger.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Chasing this use to be my hobby but i cant do that anymore because my Wife would kill me.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I use those I select kits in all my pres. Just built Salas DCG3 pre and his ultra phono preamp. The phono pre amp is the bomb. Also have Pass Pearl 2. Didn't know any one else here did the diyaudio forum. Over there I am Russellc. They already have a Bubba...
> 
> Other Pass Class A power amps include F5, F6, M2, BA3, Sissy sit, and others I'm forgetting.
> 
> Bubba


I've got the folded waiting to be built. I was one of the prototype builders with Teabag, etc. for the DCB1, that was a while ago. . . 
Yes, I've seen you around in the Pass area.
I do most of this stuff in the winter when I cannot get outside to garden. Friday evening smoke and beer listening sessions are not to be missed any time of the year though!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Grandbabies?


No these are kids that stop by my rock garden to trade rocks. Those little bags they are carrying have rocks in them. we have several painted rock gardens in our hood that the little ones stop by to visit. But my grandkids do like it too


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Oh, I left fishing out.  Don't do it or the same way I used to but still like to get out.  Used to walk the rivers with a fly rod and a dry fly.  Now I just ride in a boat casting over the fish that the fish finder says it there.  Going out Sunday and Tuesday this coming week.  I used to be a very serious and dedicated fly fisherman.....now just happy to say I did it once.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

pute said:


> now just happy to say I did it once.


Happy (and sad, dammit) to say that about a few things these days. . .


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

I piss people off. Rest of the time I'm either pissing people off at work or on the internet. 

I listen to music, play with hot rods and motorcycles, oh grow and smoke weed. Now back to pissing people off, don't believe me ask Hopper about 1sickpuppy.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Ok Darrell *****......ha ha.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 10, 2022)

after posting earlier I walked out and saw our Pride of Barbados had flowered .. it has to be a bit.ching heat to throw a flower, usually late July - August 

Crank it up BillyK and bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Where is the guy with little chin hairs. I mean Kindbud. I had more hair on my balls then that when i was 7.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Where is the guy with little chin hairs. I mean Kindbud. I had more hair on my balls then that when i was 7.


That’s nuts!


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

@Bubba 





My Poly thinks it her spot. NOT!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Im just giving Kindbud shit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

BillyK said:


> @Bubba
> View attachment 299885
> 
> 
> My Poly thinks it her spot. NOT!!!


I have one of those Cleo and troublemaker


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Dont like cat hair but i could handle one of these. Cool as hell looking.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dont like cat hair but i could handle one of these. Cool as **** looking.
> 
> View attachment 299891


A buddy of mine had one of those. Great cat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Chasing this use to be my hobby but i cant do that anymore because my Wife would kill me.
> 
> View attachment 299840





aww man you dont need no hobby like that , not since you found Mrs Hopper , you did good Amigo!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Raise Koi and feed them


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Here’s a Korg B1 with a Salas design selector / volume. Love this thing. It’s in the living room setup for casual listening. For those interested the object a the top center of the green circuit board is a low voltage vacuum tube recently designed and build by musical instrument company Korg. It's a genuine triode! That's what makes this design cool. Beside how it sounds to me I mean.
> View attachment 299824
> View attachment 299826


The Korg injects some serious 2nd order distortion spectra. Just learning REW and Focusrite unit to alter balance between 2nd and third order. Me? And you if you like that tube sound,likely enjoy dominate second order spectra.
Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

Does surfing the net for new sources of North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn count? 

Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

BillyK said:


> @Bubba
> View attachment 299885
> 
> 
> My Poly thinks it her spot. NOT!!!


I have a full complementary quad of those vfet devices, lost interest when the SITs appeared.
Nice amp.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Does surfing the net for new sources of North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn count?
> 
> Just asking for a friend.


Yes. Yes it does, according to my friend....


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Raise Koi and feed them
> View attachment 299893


I always wonder what you guys do with them in winter?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I would like to try panning, but none to do in Midwest.


Gotta know where to look. Any big river has spots. Ya ain't gonna find much, but it's there.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

BillyK said:


> @Bubba
> View attachment 299885
> 
> 
> My Poly thinks it her spot. NOT!!!


Kitties love class A amps, that's for sure!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes. Yes it does, according to my friend....


Under 50 degs they stop requiring food , and when it gets below 32degs they just go almost dormant.
I install a heater that melts a hole in the ice that always ammonia gas to escape and in spring they become active and start eating at 50-55 degs water temp.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

BillyK said:


> I've got the folded waiting to be built. I was one of the prototype builders with Teabag, etc. for the DCB1, that was a while ago. . .
> Yes, I've seen you around in the Pass area.
> I do most of this stuff in the winter when I cannot get outside to garden. Friday evening smoke and beer listening sessions are not to be missed any time of the year though!!!


I helped him with the M2 boards as well. The ultra version of the folded is well worth building. I will have to switch back to be sure, but I think I like it better than the Pearl 2, and that is saying something.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I always wonder what you guys do with them in winter?
> 
> Bubba


Eat Them LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Eat Them LOL


Be an expensive dinner.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Under 50 degs they stop requiring food , and when it gets below 32degs they just go almost dormant.
> I install a heater that melts a hole in the ice that always ammonia gas to escape and in spring they become active and start eating at 50-55 degs water temp.


I see, so the water never freezes completely solid, heater and so forth. I get it.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Be an expensive dinner.


They are a member of the carp family...ugh!!!


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

My next door neighbor has a coy pond and the blue herons find them quite tasty.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 10, 2022)

My rhubarb plant. It’s about 15 years old. 




The fence is 4.5 feet tall.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> aww man you dont need no hobby like that , not since you found Mrs Hopper , you did good Amigo!


Thank you brother. She is my best friend and a beautiful woman..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Raise Koi and feed them
> View attachment 299893


Mrs Fogey and I went to Maui for our 25th anniversary and stayed at a high end hotel(me and my ratty tee shirts stuck out like a sore thumb). They had this huge koi pond in the atrium. We got baked on the beach one night and headed back to our room overlooking the koi pond. We were mesmerized by what appeared to be a dance by the fish. They lined up and swam in a circle for a bit then groups would break off and the get back in the line. Maybe we were stoned(we bought some locally grown Golden Ticket(supposedly)) but it was trippy.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey and I went to Maui for our 25th anniversary and stayed at a high end hotel(me and my ratty tee shirts stuck out like a sore thumb). They had this huge koi pond in the atrium. We got baked on the beach one night and headed back to our room overlooking the koi pond. We were mesmerized by what appeared to be a dance by the fish. They lined up and swam in a circle for a bit then groups would break off and the get back in the line. Maybe we were stoned(we bought some locally grown Golden Ticket(supposedly)) but it was trippy.


I just love moments and memories like that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey and I went to Maui for our 25th anniversary and stayed at a high end hotel(me and my ratty tee shirts stuck out like a sore thumb). They had this huge koi pond in the atrium. We got baked on the beach one night and headed back to our room overlooking the koi pond. We were mesmerized by what appeared to be a dance by the fish. They lined up and swam in a circle for a bit then groups would break off and the get back in the line. Maybe we were stoned(we bought some locally grown Golden Ticket(supposedly)) but it was trippy.


Oh yes them do a dance when feeding time comes LOL
As soo as I walk up to the deck rail that overlooks the pond they all line up with their heads poking out of water opening and closing their mouths , it's the funniest thing. 
Had one of them get in the skimmer box found him this morning (please Papa get me out of here) so I did. LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## runyoned18 (Oct 12, 2022)

well, I am not quite as ambitious as you youngster's this is what I did in Back of the house today. A little rainbow and brown trout fishing. And then a hike up the mountains to the lake.


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> well, I am not quite as ambitious as you youngster's this is what I did in Back of the house today. A little rainbow and brown trout fishing. And then a hike up the mountains to the lake.


Sweet, beautiful fish.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 299825
> 
> this is the best part


It's magical, way cool.


----------



## runyoned18 (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Chasing this use to be my hobby but i cant do that anymore because my Wife would kill me.
> 
> View attachment 299840


ok who took the picture of my wife. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Sorry. I didn't know.


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 24, 2022)

I don’t have many hobbies, but I’ll probably be starting up my coffee roasting hobby this winter.  It’s a fascinating hands-on hobby, and all you need is a basic roaster.  I use a computer application to monitor bean roasting and development.

I use three different roasters……everything from a hand roaster over an open flame to an air roaster and a drum roaster for variety.

I don’t have many photos of it.  Great hobby though….but it needs venting and it can be a little messy.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> I don’t have many hobbies, but I’ll probably be starting up my coffee roasting hobby this winter.  It’s a fascinating hands-on hobby, and all you need is a basic roaster.  I use a computer application to monitor bean roasting and development.
> 
> I use three different roasters……everything from a hand roaster over an open flame to an air roaster and a drum roaster for variety.
> 
> ...


You should open your eyes further and research making edibles , Lots and lots of toys out there to help make wonderful things


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You should open your eyes further and research making edibles , Lots and lots of toys out there to help make wonderful things


Great point Rosterman.  I have the Magic Butter Machine and some gummy mixes and molds that I may experiment with after this run.  I don’t like the taste of most of my tincture, but now I’m wondering about this water flushing that BullShoalsGuy is doing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> Great point Rosterman.  I have the Magic Butter Machine and some gummy mixes and molds that I may experiment with after this run.  I don’t like the taste of most of my tincture, but now I’m wondering about this water flushing that BullShoalsGuy is doing.


It helps when you use the magic butter machine to filter your final tincture with something finer mesh than the MBM has. It helps get more of the plant matter out thus taking away some of that taste that you don’t like. I use a permanent coffee filter, then a paper filter before I use it. It takes a while for it to drain out but you can squeeze out the paper filters at the end…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> Great point Rosterman.  I have the Magic Butter Machine and some gummy mixes and molds that I may experiment with after this run.  I don’t like the taste of most of my tincture, but now I’m wondering about this water flushing that BullShoalsGuy is doing.


If you like and enjoy that fine flavor of the weed , I would not do the water cure. You can ruin a good batch of weed if you don't get it to dry fast enough after the wash.
Try it on a small batch 1st is what I would recommend .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It helps when you use the magic butter machine to filter your final tincture with something finer mesh than the MBM has. It helps get more of the plant matter out thus taking away some of that taste that you don’t like. I use a permanent coffee filter, then a paper filter before I use it. It takes a while for it to drain out but you can squeeze out the paper filters at the end…


I have this set. I used them for making dry ice hash/keif but the finest mesh would probably screen out most chunky stuff…

E-ONSALE Aluminum Herbal Pollen Set of 3 Screen Size Stackable Sifter 66, 96, 120 Micron Hash Extractor Sifter Shaker (66, 96, 120) https://a.co/d/h8Cembi


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It helps when you use the magic butter machine to filter your final tincture with something finer mesh than the MBM has. It helps get more of the plant matter out thus taking away some of that taste that you don’t like. I use a permanent coffee filter, then a paper filter before I use it. It takes a while for it to drain out but you can squeeze out the paper filters at the end…


Thank you SubmarineGirl!  Yes, that could make a significant difference and I hadn’t considered the paper filters. I will filter some of my current tincture thru a coffee filter and see if it’s more palatable.  It’s pretty rough stuff….thick and flammable. 



RosterMan said:


> If you like and enjoy that fine flavor of the weed , I would not do the water cure. You can ruin a good batch of weed if you don't get it to dry fast enough after the wash.
> Try it on a small batch 1st is what I would recommend .


Another good point…thanks Rosterman!   I probably won’t risk it, but I do look forward to watching the end of BullShoalGuys experiment. 



oldfogey8 said:


> I have this set. I used them for making dry ice hash/keif but the finest mesh would probably screen out most chunky stuff…
> 
> E-ONSALE Aluminum Herbal Pollen Set of 3 Screen Size Stackable Sifter 66, 96, 120 Micron Hash Extractor Sifter Shaker (66, 96, 120) https://a.co/d/h8Cembi



That’s perfect Old Fogey!  You even provided a link……thank you.   Order has been placed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> Thank you SubmarineGirl!  Yes, that could make a significant difference and I hadn’t considered the paper filters. I will filter some of my current tincture thru a coffee filter and see if it’s more palatable.  It’s pretty rough stuff….thick and flammable.
> 
> 
> Another good point…thanks Rosterman!   I probably won’t risk it, but I do look forward to watching the end of BullShoalGuys experiment.
> ...


My favorite under the tongue method I do in the freezer with grain alcohol not using the MBM. i use the same filters. The tincture comes out clear not green. I find that it is also much stronger that way. The MBM is great for making butter for edibles tho and I’ve also made vape juice as a side project that turned out too if you vape but vaping makes me cough to much so I gave most of that away.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> That’s perfect Old Fogey!  You even provided a link……thank you.   Order has been placed.


I am going to use the 120 mesh to screen out keif from my seeded buds once they are dry. I am actually trying bullshoals’ water cure on some of the seeded buds I have so I can make some cannabutter with no flavor for my mother who hates the aftertaste and ‘burps’ she gets from my normal butter. I was skeptical at first of water curing but it may have a niche use for me.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2022)

To early cory fun....let me get my eyes open.....coffee


----------



## sharonp (Oct 24, 2022)

I haven't been doing very much lately as I am waiting to get a spinal fusion. I had to get a second opinion and that took almost a year. Normally, I like to look for gem stones. I don't find a lot but it is good exercise looking for them. I have learned about the geology of where I live. I have two grandchildren I like to spend time with. I'm going to be a great grandma in a couple of weeks my granddaughter is having a baby. Of course growing keeps me busy. I have tried growing out on my deck this year and have found a couple new strains I like. I finally bought another SF1000. I want to grow more during the right weather so I don't have to use any heat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I haven't been doing very much lately as I am waiting to get a spinal fusion. I had to get a second opinion and that took almost a year. Normally, I like to look for gem stones. I don't find a lot but it is good exercise looking for them. I have learned about the geology of where I live. I have two grandchildren I like to spend time with. I'm going to be a great grandma in a couple of weeks my granddaughter is having a baby. Of course growing keeps me busy. I have tried growing out on my deck this year and have found a couple new strains I like. I finally bought another SF1000. I want to grow more during the right weather so I don't have to use any heat.


I have a rock collection from all over the world so I dig your interest in gem collecting. My grow keeps me busy as well in retirement as well as my grandkids. Good luck with your new light and your next grow. I love SF lights


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I haven't been doing very much lately as I am waiting to get a spinal fusion. I had to get a second opinion and that took almost a year. Normally, I like to look for gem stones. I don't find a lot but it is good exercise looking for them. I have learned about the geology of where I live. I have two grandchildren I like to spend time with. I'm going to be a great grandma in a couple of weeks my granddaughter is having a baby. Of course growing keeps me busy. I have tried growing out on my deck this year and have found a couple new strains I like. I finally bought another SF1000. I want to grow more during the right weather so I don't have to use any heat.


Them grand children will keep you on your toes, now a great grandchild congrats. I'm not sure if I'll have any great grandkids, the grand daughter's is gay and the grandson says he don't want any.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## sharonp (Oct 24, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> well, I am not quite as ambitious as you youngster's this is what I did in Back of the house today. A little rainbow and brown trout fishing. And then a hike up the mountains to the lake.


I grew up going camping and fishing the first day of fishing season. We had a nice trout stream that we went to every year. That was in Connecticut. Now, I live in Virginia and it is to warm for trout unless you go to the mountains. The rivers are full of cat fish and bass is real big.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Them grand children will keep you on your toes, now a great grandchild congrats. I'm not sure if I'll have any great grandkids, the grand daughter's is gay and the grandson says he don't want any.


This will be the first great grandchild. You really cannot plan these things. Young people are still becoming parents early. Then some wait a longtime.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a rock collection from all over the world so I dig your interest in gem collecting. My grow keeps me busy as well in retirement as well as my grandkids. Good luck with your new light and your next grow. I love SF lights


I wish I could buy a nice collection of rocks. I'm in some groups on Facebook and they have the prettiest crystals on there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I wish I could buy a nice collection of rocks. I'm in some groups on Facebook and they have the prettiest crystals on there.


I would imagine finding them is much more fulfilling. I have been looking(sort of) for dropped deer antlers in the woods for years(I am not a hunter so I would need to find them on the ground). The fresh air and exercise are worth it though I would still love to find some…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would imagine finding them is much more fulfilling. I have been looking(sort of) for dropped deer antlers in the woods for years(I am not a hunter so I would need to find them on the ground). The fresh air and exercise are worth it though I would still love to find some…


Sheds are hard to find


----------



## Tweela (Oct 24, 2022)

I've been figuring out how to garden in a 2 bedroom apartment with no outside space. I have an aerogarden type thing with green leafy things and a couple other things, and a shelf for microgreens. Then there's the grow tent where I can grow weed, or other biggish sun lovers like tomatoes. I'd love to get out and do some hiking in the woods, but my muscles don't agree, and the trails are infested with Siberian blackberries. Foraging for food and medicinal herbs was fun back when I could do that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 24, 2022)

I plan on collecting more gray hairs, wrinkles, and aches and pain. It's fun when you consider the alternative.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would imagine finding them is much more fulfilling. I have been looking(sort of) for dropped deer antlers in the woods for years(I am not a hunter so I would need to find them on the ground). The fresh air and exercise are worth it though I would still love to find some…


It is like treasure hunting.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 24, 2022)

I have bought things for hobbies that I never did again. I have a pair of binoculars for looking at the stars at night. It was fun but it is hard to stay up late now. I hope someday I get the feeling to try that again.


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

I play with this kinda stuff...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Drink coffee with my friend.


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Drink coffee with my friend.
> View attachment 311958


That’s a nice way to start the day…..made my morning coffee even better.


RosterMan said:


> You should open your eyes further and research making edibles , Lots and lots of toys out there to help make wonderful things


Had this gummy kit buried in the back of the pantry, so I finally broke it out.  Between the improved taste of the strained tincture (thanks SubmarineGirl) and the heavy flavoring of the gelatin kit, these turned out decent.   It was easy to make using everclear tincture.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> That’s a nice way to start the day…..made my morning coffee even better.
> 
> Had this gummy kit buried in the back of the pantry, so I finally broke it out.  Between the improved taste of the strained tincture (thanks SubmarineGirl) and the heavy flavoring of the gelatin kit, these turned out decent.   It was easy to make using everclear tincture.
> 
> View attachment 311968


They look beautiful. Do they have a sugar coating?  I’ve never seen homemade ones look that dry and delicious. Great job


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They look beautiful. Do they have a sugar coating?  I’ve never seen homemade ones look that dry and delicious. Great job


Yes, I used the Magic Butter molds and infused the gelatin mixture with the everclear tincture.   The resulting gummies were very sticky (maybe due to the alcohol-based tincture), so I coated them in sugar before storing to keep them from sticking together.  Strong cannabis flavor but not offensive like my old tincture.  Thanks again for the tip to filter the tincture.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice Job Lots of people roll their Gummies in sugar  supposed to for exactly why you stated


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nice Job Lots of people roll their Gummies in sugar  supposed to for exactly why you stated


Thanks for motivating me to start another hobby Rosterman.  Next up…..learn how to use those bubble bags buried in the basement.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Drink coffee with my friend.
> View attachment 311958


Remove everything sharper than a Crayola from your house* now*. Take your ass whoopin' like a man.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Aint that the truth. My Wife would kick my ass.


----------



## Tweela (Oct 25, 2022)

I'm having fun trying to figure out if cannabinoids survive fermentation in kombucha.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

I make shitt up for fun


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Why yes you do and your damn good at it to.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sheds are hard to find


mine needs a new roof ....


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

I need a bigger one...


----------



## sharonp (Oct 25, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> That’s a nice way to start the day…..made my morning coffee even better.
> 
> Had this gummy kit buried in the back of the pantry, so I finally broke it out.  Between the improved taste of the strained tincture (thanks SubmarineGirl) and the heavy flavoring of the gelatin kit, these turned out decent.   It was easy to make using everclear tincture.
> 
> View attachment 311968



Good Job! I wouldn't have the patience to make those.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 28, 2022)

just shaking the bush boss .. that's all .. shakin the bush


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

If ya gottem smokem.


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

This looks like fun


----------



## Carty (Oct 29, 2022)

I love to draw, paint etc... from pencil to pastels, from paper to bedroom walls..  I just enjoy being creative.


----------



## Carty (Oct 29, 2022)

I love to do anything related to art work...  pencils, water colors like below, pastels are messy but fun..
Looking forward to getting back into it now that I can sit again for a few hours at a time...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 29, 2022)

That’s beautiful Carty


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Y'all go back to sleep. You woke me up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Y'all go back to sleep. You woke me up.


Good morning hopper


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2022)

26f and I am going fishing in a little over an hour...sound like fun?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

pute said:


> 26f and I am going fishing in a little over an hour...sound like fun?


Going fishing with a 26 year old female
Are you planning on catching fish
Or just having a good excuse going home smelling fish like


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2022)

Putes Wife would kick his ass.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 30, 2022)

Carty said:


> I love to draw, paint etc... from pencil to pastels, from paper to bedroom walls..  I just enjoy being creative.
> View attachment 312266


That's beautiful. You're very talented.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Going fishing with a 26 year old female
> Are you planning on catching fish
> Or just having a good excuse going home smelling fish like


I had so much fun the last time I am doing it again tomorrow.  Skunked last time....cold weather technique change this time.  Dynamite......if you can't beat em blow em up.


----------



## Eternal Sun (Oct 31, 2022)

I like to ride motorcycles. On pavement or off. Both are exciting! Especially in Michigan.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

pute said:


> I had so much fun the last time I am doing it again tomorrow.  Skunked last time....cold weather technique change this time.  Dynamite......if you can't beat em blow em up.


Good Luck
They should come up with a small underwater remote controlled lure that you could get the Big Fish with.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

This is what we use to do for fun.






This is what we do for fun now.


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2022)




----------

